# Make a latex mask glow in black light



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

Has anyone tried to make a store-bought latex mask glow in black light? Sure you could spray paint it, but then it looses the mask details....
Any thoughts?

Thanks
Yadlik


----------



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I've mixed Rit whitening dye with water and sprayed it on items to get them to glow under black light. Might give that a try. Spray on a little, let it dry and then spray another layer. Put several layers on.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I've used glow in the dark spray paint and just sprayed it on the mask. It actually works pretty well.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Spray it with Liquid Tide. You'll be amazed.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

black light bubble fluid


----------



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

Black Light bubble fluid? Gotta' google that one!
Y


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I just want to note that anything you spray with liquid tide gets sticky, and icky to touch. I probably didn't dilute it enough, but its just a consideration. Oh, and the fact that you will really smell laundry fresh doing that. Which is a good thing, unless you are a zombie, then hitting em with the scent of Mom's laundry day might not be right.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is the company I like
http://www.teknobubbles.com/store.html


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use gitd spray as well but for finer detail I once used gitd nail polish for teeth and the whites of the eyes.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I painted a Bucky skeleton with regular glow in the dark paint and except for turning a slight yellowish color, it did not change the color at all, but with a black light...it is EXCEPTIONAL!!! Unless the features of your mask are very light, it should work for that as well. I think I just used cheap, dime store glow paint.


----------



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

ok -- I bought a couple of bottles of the glow buble liquid--- does it last... or do I have to reapply?


----------



## yadlik (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks guys! Appreciate all your comments!


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Target has black light spray. Around $7.50. Never used It but saw it today in the store


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I know it lasts a year because thats how long I have been using it and the things I have hit with it still glow great.


----------

